# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي >  برشلونه ....مبرووووووووووووووووووك ومش بكيفكو يا جماعة

## MR.X

منحكي مبروووووك لكل برشلوني وهارد لك لكل الباقيين ... بنصح كل واحد بشجع المانشستر او الريال يدور على نادي ثاني يشجعة ... وبنصحكو تشجعو نادي الطرة ....



 :Db465236ff: 
 :Db465236ff: 
 :Db465236ff: 






ولا كلمة بدي اسمع ...
صوتكو يا ريلاوية ممنوع يطلع 

روحو العبة بعييييييد

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

اي الف الف الف مبرووووووووووووووووووك وافزنا خاوة

----------


## محمد العزام

مبرررررررررررررررررررررووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  ك   للبررررررررررررررررررشا

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> منحكي مبروووووك لكل برشلوني وهارد لك لكل الباقيين ... بنصح كل واحد بشجع المانشستر او الريال يدور على نادي ثاني يشجعة ... وبنصحكو تشجعو نادي الطرة ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  
> 
> 
> ...


 
اجيت بالغاليه يا معلم :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

غير المان ما بشجع :SnipeR (62): 

و المباره فائز او خسران و الفوز من نصيبكم :Icon31: 

و الف مبروك الكم :Icon31:

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

وين راح توقيعي يا شباب
مبرووووووووووووووك البرشا 

خاوووووووه يا شباب

وين رونالدو تبعكم

----------


## anoucha

مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك علينا الفووووووووز

----------


## The Gentle Man

مبروك الفوز
مهما حدث نبقى المشجعين الاصليين 
نحن لسا كغيرنا نتخلى عن فريقه
نحن الريال يمشي بدمنا
سنبقى نشجع الريال مهما جرى



ومبروك للبرشا
ومثل ما حكيت لربيع
غصبن عني بحكي مبروك

----------


## ajluni top

برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة 

مبرووووووووووووك الثلاثية 
شيخ يا برشا

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

ويبقى السؤال مطروحا؟؟؟؟؟؟ .... من يستطيع ان يهزم ابناء غوارديولا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

انجاز يسجل في التاريخ وبرشلونة يدخل التاريخ كأفضل نادي في العالم على الاطلاق .... 

 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 
 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## MR.X

كمان مبروك وكمان مبروك.وفي ناس كتير صوتهم مش طالع ولا مبينين من جماعة الريال. اجمالا الفوز النا شئتم ام ابيتم وبهدلنا الريال والتشيلسي والمانشستر .  وبدي مع  كل مبروك للبرشا تحية الي بما اني شيخ مشجعي البرشا .  وكلمتيتن مني لجماعة الريال . روحو العبو دواحل بكون افضل الكو

----------


## معاذ القرعان

الف مبرووووووووووووك للبرشا ولمشجعين البرشا والله الواحد بحكي بعين قوية لما يكون بشجع البرشا
برشلونة للابد  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## The Gentle Man

> كمان مبروك وكمان مبروك.وفي ناس كتير صوتهم مش طالع ولا مبينين من جماعة الريال. اجمالا الفوز النا شئتم ام ابيتم وبهدلنا الريال والتشيلسي والمانشستر . وبدي مع كل مبروك للبرشا تحية الي بما اني شيخ مشجعي البرشا . وكلمتيتن مني لجماعة الريال . روحو العبو دواحل بكون افضل الكو


 
راح نظل نلعب فتبول 
وما راح نرد عليك

بعدين شيل اسم شيلسي من القائمه
لانه مش شطارة فوزكو عليه  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## The Gentle Man

> الف مبرووووووووووووك للبرشا ولمشجعين البرشا والله الواحد بحكي بعين قوية لما يكون بشجع البرشا
> 
> 
> برشلونة للابد


 
وشهد شاهد من اهله
يعني لما يكون برشلونه خسران عينكو بتبطل تشوف


يعني بتستحو 
 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## دروب

فيصلي :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ابو عوده

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## الصقر الذهبي

الف مبروك يا احلى بارشا وان شاء الله كاس العالم للاندية

حتى تكون تاريخية للابد ونحرج كل الاندية الي بتعتبر حالها قوية

خاصة الريال :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## البرنس ابو مجد

برشلونه بضل كبير وتاج على رؤوس الأخرين ومبروك فوزه في الدوري ليلة أمس 4-1

----------


## البرنس ابو مجد

انشاء الله اليوم بتنحسم ملحمت الدوري بخسارة مدريد وتقام الأحتتفالات في عرين الأسد الكتالوني :4022039350:  :4022039350:  :4022039350:  :4022039350:

----------


## بنت الشديفات

اييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييوه والله فشيتولي غلي بالمدريديه روحو العبو غميضه احلى واتركو الكره للكباريه 
على راسي البرشلونيه ونحكيها بعين قويه 
خاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااوه

----------


## جار القمر...

احلى برشلونه والله

برشلونه فوق جميع الاندية 

واكبر دليل انه برشلونه بالتصنيف العالمي المركز الاول بجدارة

والريال في المركز 34 عالميا

وادلع يا كايدهم هههههههههههه

واحلى بنت الشديفات

----------


## The Gentle Man

عندما يذكر الابطال 
يجب عليكم تذكر انه الريال البطل لـ 31 مره 
مش زي بعض فرق 20 بطوله بس

البطل مبين ومعروف
ومثل ما بيحكو
لكل جواد كبوة

----------


## بنت الشديفات

اي روح يا عمي يلي فات مات ونحنا اولاد اليوم وفزنا واعترف بخسارتكو قال نادي ملكي هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ه
برشلونيه حتى النخاع بيكفي ميسي موجود بس  :Eh S:

----------


## جار القمر...

> عندما يذكر الابطال 
> يجب عليكم تذكر انه الريال البطل لـ 31 مره 
> مش زي بعض فرق 20 بطوله بس
> 
> البطل مبين ومعروف
> ومثل ما بيحكو
> لكل جواد كبوة


 
ههههههههههههه

31 مره بطل بالغش والنفاق والخداع هاي هي السبب 

بعدين بحكيلك عنهم

----------


## جار القمر...

ميسي بطل هذا الزمان مع برشلونه

----------


## The Gentle Man

ما في شي ازمه زمان 
كله بتسجل بسجل الابطال 
انته مش ابطال غير لانه معكو السداسية 

بس ما معكو بطولتا قد ما احنا معنا بطولات
عشان هيك احترمو الي اكبر منكو

اقل ما فيها احترمو فرق البطولات الي بينا

----------


## بنت الشديفات

هيييييييييييييييييييييهيهيهيهيهيه
ضحكتني اي فزنا وخلص روحو سجلو بطولاتكو على حيط صغير يا مدريديه هههههههههههههه
نحنا ابطال اليوم روح يا جنتل يا مان

----------


## جار القمر...

هههههههههههه

البطولات التي جاءت عن طريق الغش 

وطريق الحكومه ما بنعترف بيها ابدا 

برشلونه المركز الاول عالميا بتصنيف الفيفا

اما الريال بالمركز 34 عالميا شوف الفرق يا عم انت هههههههههه

----------


## بنت الشديفات

ايوه جار القمر هيك الرد  :Bl (11):  :Bl (11):  :Bl (11):  :Bl (11):

----------


## جار القمر...

هههههههههههه

هذا رد الاتحاد العالمي على المدريدية 

قالولهم شوفو قيمتكم ومستواكو 

حتى انه فالنسيا واشبيلية واتلتكو مدريد سابقين الريال ههههههه

مكان البطل ( برشلونه ) دائما في العلالي 


على راسي بنت الشديفات

----------


## The Gentle Man

طيب يا بنت شديفات بتحكي انه نحطها على حيط صغير
راح يجي الدور عليكو وتحطوها كمان 

وهاي الشغلات الي بتصدر شهرية يا جار القمر كل شهر بتتغير 

اما التاريخ بيشهد على الابطال ومين هم الابطال

----------


## بنت الشديفات

> طيب يا بنت شديفات بتحكي انه نحطها على حيط صغير
> راح يجي الدور عليكو وتحطوها كمان 
> 
> وهاي الشغلات الي بتصدر شهرية يا جار القمر كل شهر بتتغير 
> 
> اما التاريخ بيشهد على الابطال ومين هم الابطال


لأ خالتو نحنا بالعالي برشلونيه 
ليه ما تحط حالك تحت الامر الواقع يا مدريدي نحنا فزنا وهاد المهم كل مره تخسرو خساره اشد من الاولى يااااااااااا ياااااااا ابطال ههههههههههههههه
يا زلمه فشلو مشجعينهم الريال روحو العبو ركيضه او شغله بعيد عن اللعب مع الابطال

----------


## The Gentle Man

> لأ خالتو نحنا بالعالي برشلونيه 
> ليه ما تحط حالك تحت الامر الواقع يا مدريدي نحنا فزنا وهاد المهم كل مره تخسرو خساره اشد من الاولى يااااااااااا ياااااااا ابطال ههههههههههههههه
> يا زلمه فشلو مشجعينهم الريال روحو العبو ركيضه او شغله بعيد عن اللعب مع الابطال


 
فرجيني شغله انتو فيها ابطال
شو عندكو تاريخ 
شو عندكو سجلات والقاب

تعالي قارني اذا كنتو ابطال زي ما بتحكي

هاي مجرد مواسم بتمر وانتو بتفوزو فيها

بس ما الكو تاريخ بالمره 
كم مره فزتو بابطال لروبا 
كلهن 3 مرات 
مش مثل الريال 30 مره

كم مره فزتو بالدوري الاسباني 20 مره
مش مثلنا 31 مره

شو بدك اكثر من هيك

----------


## بنت الشديفات

يا خالتي مبروك عليك بس نحنا اولاد اليوم مش مهم التاريخ شو فادكو يا ماما هالتاريخ خسرتو قدام برشلونه يلي على قولتك ما عندهم تاريخ 
باركلنا وخلص الموضوع

----------

